# dennis kuhn pigeon question



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

Im new to racing pigeons, before in nj i just usually bred and raised them. Here in maryland a gentleman offered me two dennis kuhn blue bars, full pedigree for 140 dollars, along with their single young. I was wondering if this was a good offer, because im interested in starting to race come next year. Thanks.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*and...*

on top of that, he said he would meet me about middle between our houses to prevent shipping harm to the birds. I trust some people but not all, ive seen what some people do to pigeons, which really isnt nice at all.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your interest in "racing" pigeons.

I'm going to move your thread to the "racing" forum, as that will let those exports be able to address your question.

Be sure to check out the resource threads in this forum for lots of valuable information.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

why dont you ask dennis himself... hehe let me find his email

here is his web address too. i PM'd ya his email
http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com/


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks i appreciate it. His birds are really beautiful


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

so what did he say?


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*he said*

they are true winners. Good birds indeed. I figured they would be worth every penny with the pedigrees and overall good birds. Thanks for his email. He really informed me about his racing and the races hes won with relatives of those birds. Ed


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I am curious as to why you went through a middleman, and why you didn't simply go right to Dennis Kuhn yourself, if that was the type of birds you wanted ?

As a side note, with only a single pair, it might be difficult to raise enough birds to make it to the races.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Chocolateedd said:


> they are true winners. Good birds indeed.....


 Just so you understand, and are not taken advantage of....if these birds are in fact "True Winners" then I would think that the Combine Diplomas would be available to show exactly what races that they won. 

If you do in fact have a pair of Combine Diploma winners, then you may in fact have a good pair for the price. A real good price....if the winners are in the pedigree, and not the birds you are buying, then that could be a whole different story. Of course, $140 is not a whole lot of money when it comes to racing pigeons....so even a real healthy young pair, would be a plus. 

At any rate, it should be a good educational experience.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I do see that he is willing to travel at his expense to get you the birds so they wont be shipped, thus it sounds like they must at least be well taken care off.

How far will he have to travel?


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

I was going to suggest that you contact Denny himself...then read that you did! LOL

I've heard he has good (great?) birds... so I'm sure you'll be pleased.

Just a note for everyone:

If you're offered birds that come from "so and so's" stock... with pedigrees.... always check it out if you can.

Pedigrees are very simple to produce... I could do one up with our program, showing that "Best Bird" comes from some very high-faluting background... and it could be totally bogus, and no one would be the wiser.... (please note: I said "could" -- I never would... lol)

I got caught .... bought some birds that were supposed to come from someone's loft... really great birds... yeah, I could see the pedigrees, etc....

I didn't know any better... and found out later.. .by contacting the person directly, that I'd been taken...... 

Now, I usually buy direct from lofts we want birds from... or from someone who is reputable, and has proof that the birds are indeed what they say they are...


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*dennis kuhn pigeons*

oh i met this guy at a restaurand and we arranged somethiing. The guy was a pleasent man, and the pedigrees are valid. The parents of the birds i recieved were 2x 2nd winners at the 275 mile, 279. something or other, and are just overall good looking birds. I contacted dennis kuhn and he validated the birds. I got the records saying how the birds i now have are blue barless carriers and appear as bluebars, and the baby i have from the pair is full bluebar. When i met the man he had brought me another bird as a gift, with an extra bird for me. The bird is an oshaben true trenton, with twice 400 and 3x 500 parent, and the other side was for color. I will hopefully have some pictures on here soon. Im gonna go outside and just listen to them coo. By the way, i named the prominent cock big daddy, because that is what he is. thanks for listening.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*oh and*

I also have race records signed by dennis and other people involved in the races, so i really dont care about the money i spent. Money is money, and my birds are now my second loves. I really cant wait till they start laying. Thanks ed


----------

